# rogue needs a new home!



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Rogue a 2 year old BSH tabby and white cat needs a new home. 

Rogue was rescued from a couple who found themselves homeless and with a baby on the way didnt want their 4 month old kittens. The owners mother and friend then tried to pack them into a box to dump them in a field in the middle of nowhere but escaped as they was being put into the car. So they then tried to run them over instead. We went to fetch the kittens to prevent their deathes, not really intending to keep them both. 

He is microchipped, vaccinated, wormed, flead, neutered and in good health.

He is a timid cat that needs a quieter houshold preferably with an older couple with no pets or kids.

Rogue is currently living with his sister but they do not get on and rogue spends most of his time locked up own his on which isnt fare. 

Feliways are helpful to an extent asing it prevents fighting between the two but the pair are still depressed living together.

When people come into the house, even me and my housemate he gets very timid and runs about (slinking) accross the floor trying to hide. 

Rogue is currently an indoor cat but i think he could benefit being both an indoor cat and given the option to go outside. We are unable to do so at our house as there are so many ill looking strays that come into our garden and use it as a toilet and if rogue is outside, they eat his food then beat him up. Letting him out here isnt an option.

Rogue is also being advertised on pets4homes where pics of him can be viewed. Im very worried about using this website as im worried about the type of people the advert is likely to attract ESP this close to xmas. 

(will provide pics of him next week when i hava access to my own computer files lol)

He may be able to be homed with a small (older) dog or older children. He has lived with a small dog before and seemed ok. He just doesnt seem to get on with his sister anymore (since neutering age???)

Rogue is littertrained and not at all destructive or aggressive and once he gets to know a person he is very cuddly and loving.

Please can someone help rogue?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Is he good with children? As I've had someone looking for a young cat, but they have a 2 year old child.
I hope that the couple were more understanding with their child!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

to be honest im not really sure how he is with small kids as he has never really been in contact with them which is why i stated no small kids. 

He is not at all aggressive. The noise would probably frighten him though (crying and toys etc)

And yes please! The more people that see it the more chance he has to find the right home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yur welcome to put his photo on Grace Haven rescue aswell if you wish.
I will also keep a listen out for a home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks! im visiting family atm so will do it wednesday i thinks =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Is there anyone out there willing to give rogue a loving home or foster home?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I only wish I could. Good luck finding somewhere for him!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is a pic of the handsome boy!

Can someone offer this sweet boy a new start?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

BUMP! 

Is nobody interested in rogue?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Rogue is becoming more and more distressed about living in a busy household. 

Desperately seeking new home! 

This cat cannot stay here


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rogue is very sweet. I hope a loving home can be found for him very soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Rogue is still looking for his new home! Rogue could also live as a farm cat (if he has the option of the house/warm barn aswell) He is an epic bug hunter. So im sure he would love the opportunity to hunt something bigger *grins evilly*


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you have a photo? It might help finding him a home


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes its on page 1. It is small though


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you place an advert on pets4homes im sure you will find a home very quickly.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Is he really a BSH?? He looks DSH to me.....


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Howldaloom said:


> Yes its on page 1. It is small though


Well it must be minute because I cant see it


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Eeeee, I was looking for his pic in the first post - silly me.

He is definitely a moggy - not a BSH. Adorable none-the-less!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> Yes its on page 1. It is small though


It's in post 8, but yes it is small. I wasn't sure he was a BSH either, his legs look quite long. 

Bonny boy though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Whats a dsh?

He has been advertised on pets4homes for a while now. At least 8 monthes and no home suitable as of yet!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I may be wrong but I think DSH is a Domestic Short-Haired


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are a few pics of him although not as new. The age ranges from 5 monthes old and up


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

He really is gorgeous. I hope he finds his perfect home xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry but i cant see any BSH in him, does look like a DSH to me aswell but then BSH are not my breed.
If you have placed him on pets 4 home as a BSH then this would possible be why you still have him.
I will go and have a look for the advert and see if we can re-word the advert to make him sound more appealing.

If he got on with other cats i would have taken him but living near a road i would be concerned.... i could have another run built outside but he may not like this and prefer free running across fields.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry but i cant see any BSH in him, does look like a DSH to me aswell but then BSH are not my breed.
> If you have placed him on pets 4 home as a BSH then this would possible be why you still have him.
> I will go and have a look for the advert and see if we can re-word the advert to make him sound more appealing.
> 
> If he got on with other cats i would have taken him but living near a road i would be concerned.... i could have another run built outside but he may not like this and prefer free running across fields.


I will have to look at the advert again >.> and he lives with his sister atm. Not sure what he would make of another cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a couple of people i can ask, they have no pets or children and on my waiting list. will download the photo and email to them....lets hope we can find a home for him soon.

Is his sister also needing a new home or is it just him.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

He's gorgeous! :001_wub: Wish I could take him but I'm at my limit with 3 cats and a dog as well as other things and I doubt he would like it here!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks!

Skunk has settled very well. Rogue has struggled to adapt to our busy household though. 

I have guests round very often and this upsets rogue very much. We only have one room suitable for locking cats up. It is also the place where the shoes and coats are stored so when people come over they all have to go into the cat room to put their stuff in there and this terrifys him. He cowers and tries to run and hide. Its just too busy for him.

Skunk will just stare at the birds and ignore them though.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He's a handsome boy, real stunner!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

BUMP!

Rogue is still looking for a new home!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to read that rogue is still looking  he's beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Did you change the wording on the advert to DSH ? Other places worth trying are Purrs in Our Hearts , Gumtree and Preloved .

I understand the latter two aren't ideal but you can check out anyone who does respond  when I needed to re home my princess moo , I used all the above sites .

Also , I ended up running a thread in cat chat as there is just so much more traffic there than here in adoption and rescue . Maybe worth you doing the same ? Keep bumping it up too and post as many pics as you can 

I hope this helps x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Whereabouts are you based Howladoom?
I will advertise Rogue on my website for you but was just wondering whereabouts to advertise him for?

Best wishes
Lauren


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Pmed you


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Why are you advertising for a home for Rogue when you really dont want to re-home him?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im confused cc i thought rogue was coming to you


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Since this thread has been heavily moderated, I suspect this post will also be deleted. 

In post 12 it states he could live as a farm cat but the offer from another member SNWJ's has been rejected in fact several offers have been rejected.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly we have all been rejected which can only mean poor Rogue is stuck in a room getting worse and nobody can help him. I feel really sorry for this poor cat.


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

I have no idea what is going on in this person's head but i feel so sorry for the poor cat 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Im confused cc i thought rogue was coming to you


So did i, also then i found out Rogue had been offered a home which was great but HD refuses to take the help offered so nothing more i can do.
Transport and everything was arranged for monday.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Closing this now as I think rogue is now in a safe place


----------

